# Mosquito or Lake Erie breakwall



## akronfisherman236 (Feb 26, 2015)

Anyone having any luck catching eyes from shore? I don’t feel comfortable taking my little 14’ Boat on Erie. My buddy caught a few last month off the breakwall in Mentor. Trying to decide whether to go up there and fish from the breakwall or just take a run to Mosquito with my Boat tomorrow.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

smart move 14ft don,t belong on erie, go to mos troll the edges of weeds. let me know how you do, might try thurs.


----------



## akronfisherman236 (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks man. That’s what I was thinking too.


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

I must say if there's no storms and a 2 feet or less forecast I'd be out on Erie in a 14 no prob. Of course I have a VHF and cell and I know how to handle a small boat in rough seas.


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

Fishinaddict said:


> I must say if there's no storms and a 2 feet or less forecast I'd be out on Erie in a 14 no prob. Of course I have a VHF and cell and I know how to handle a small boat in rough seas.


I agree....plus...its so nice not picking weeds off your lure every 5 minutes


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

5 minutes ........................more like 5 seconds. Watch the weather pick your day, a 14 can go on Lake Erie I do it. Just stay close the walleye are


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

I was on Erie all weekend in my 16' boat and there were several small tiller steer boats out. This was the perfect weekend for a small boat on Erie. Always play it safe though.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

I have read a lot of posts recently about small boats on Erie. I feel the need to comment that I believe it comes down to common sense and ones risk tolerance. I have fished Erie with my 14 footer for 40 years. Stay within a short distance from the harbors and only go with calm water and good weather reports. By short I mean swimming distance. I would sooner do that than ride a motorcycle with these nuts on the roads now days. Worst case I get swamped and maybe sink. Boats only worth a few grand. I wear my life jacket and can swim. Avoid early season cold water and fish away in my book. Life's too short to be afraid to take a few risks. However if you have limited common sense I agree then stay away from Erie with any size boat.


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

Snug harbor report at Conneaut is that walleyes are being caught at break wall. If you need more info listen to recording, then ask for Jack


----------



## akronfisherman236 (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks for the input guys. I may try Erie in my boat if the weather is nice and the wave report is 2 or less one day. I just currently don’t have a vhf radio so I don’t want to chance it.


----------



## dbd31463 (Jun 24, 2012)

I was going to take my 14' out tomorrow. Checked forecast saying 1 to 3 tonight building to 3 to 5s. No thanks...Walleye will be heading to deeper waters soon, guess I'll have to get them at Mosquito or Pymatuning. Not much size difference this year, haven't caught anything over 20" in Erie, just a lot of good eaters and can get a 2 man limit in an hour or 2.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

There was an article in the Youngstown Vindicator last Saturday, the 14th, where the author described a trip he made to Ashtabula during the week. He said fish were everywhere! Caught walleye from 10 to 40 FOW.

My BIL has a 16' Bass Tracker and we'll take it up there. We just keep an eye on the weather, and we never go "out" on the lake. We just fish around the break wall.


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

Today the 14' would have done fine. Tomorrow and Wed. not so much.
For what it is worth, I tried off the breakwall today in the shallow for 20 minutes in hope to save time and gas and landed 6 sheephead immediately. Headed out for 50 fow about 2-3 miles and only 2 sheephead in the next 2.5hours and about 40 walleye easily getting 4 man limit and only maybe 1 under sized fish. Lake was calm and we zipped around about 25-30 mph pretty smoothly. I am not saying you can't get walleye close, I had really good advice on walleye in tight from last week but too much trash there today. Today I didn't want to mess with the sheephead.


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

I agree with everyone about being sensible and having common sense but I've taken my 14-foot out all year since ice off from Wild Wings in The Reef complex to Catawba to Lorain have been fishing Edgewater in the Gold Coast Area and it's been unbelievable! Have gotten limits every time for about the past two months. Been averaging about 30 to 40 walleye per trip they're not huge but 17. To 21 in is about the average. I've caught a lot of walleye in the break wall as well in the 15 to 20 f o w range. I always cast in shallow by the Gold Coast in the mornings before sunrise in I've seen walleye feeding excessively on the surface in 15 f o w. Some people might not believe that but it's true. Everyone seems to be going out to 48 to 60 fow North of the crib. I have to laugh,they're going right past thousands of fish.went out a couple days ago to 58 f o w only caught a few 15 to 17 in fish. Came back into the red and white buoys just west of the crib from 39 to 42 f o w and all I can say is it was on. Very hard to keep two rods in the water trolling flicker minnow Pros hot colors have been Fire Tiger and Slick green in size 9, 1.8 to 2.5 mph. just wish the paint would stay on better and hooks were a little bit Stronger. Have not brought out an eight and a half foot Rod or a Dipsy yet. Good luck out there be sensible and pick ur days and you will rip them!


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

By the way I was going to head out this morning but it's going to be one two three Footers building to two to four. So I figured I'd go try one of our fine inland Lakes today instead. Yeah right I'm headed to the breakwall at least you have to fish for them a little bit inside the breakwall you'll be hard-pressed to go to Mosquito once you hit the big lake a couple times this year!


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

You all would be quite surprised how we'll a 14-16ft v hull can take the waves. Most of the time I call it quits before the boat is at it's limit. Keep weight off the stern, bow into or quartering the waves. Now those john type boats I'm not sure how those do on the big lake but I'll never find out.....


----------



## akronfisherman236 (Feb 26, 2015)

bountyhunter said:


> smart move 14ft don,t belong on erie, go to mos troll the edges of weeds. let me know how you do, might try thurs.


I went out this morning at Mosquito, got kind of a late start (9:00am) I trolled the entire West shoreline with crawler harnesses and tried to stay right on the weed edge. Didn’t manage any eyes but I got a few 10” crappie, a few bluegill and about 6-7 small largemouth bass. Good luck if you’re still going out tomorrow man.


----------



## akronfisherman236 (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks for the input guys, I may try taking my Boat out on Erie if it’s 2ft or less. Working on getting a VHF radio first.


----------



## brandtcountry (Jun 22, 2005)

Fishinaddict said:


> You all would be quite surprised how we'll a 14-16ft v hull can take the waves. Most of the time I call it quits before the boat is at it's limit. Keep weight off the stern, bow into or quartering the waves. Now those john type boats I'm not sure how those do on the big lake but I'll never find out.....


So I can take my old 16ft starcraft v hull on Erie with a 25hp? Ive never fished the Big Pond but I'll give her a shot Lol


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

brandtcountry said:


> So I can take my old 16ft starcraft v hull on Erie with a 25hp? Ive never fished the Big Pond but I'll give her a shot Lol


 let me know when you guys have some time and we'll go do a crash course on Lake Erie walleye fishing and I'll guarantee each and every one that goes will get his or her 6 fish limit. Also catch some giant cats usually on every trip as well as a dozen sheep head over 10 lb on average each trip! we will pick a day when it's two foot or less or one foot or less. We'll have a convoy of 14 foot boats lined up! It's a blast especially if you have never been there. I like to get there about 2 or 3 hours Before Sunrise that way I catch a lot of fish in Shallow casting conventional rod and reel but you have to be equipped to troll as well . So if you guys want to network up and rip some eyes text me at 330-958-7447 my name is Dave
I'm actually heading out in a few hours going to fish all night supposed to be one foot or less we'll[/
View attachment 269419
View attachment 269419
View attachment 269419
























]
View attachment 269419


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

Sorry about all the double pictures I couldn't figure out how to delete them


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

do not go without a radio and flares, and a orange flag.


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

Yeah I've got all that stuff Bounty Hunter I appreciate your concern but I've been on some confused in rough Seas in this little 14-footer and I know what it can handle and what it can't. I know it's a machine and anything's possible but as long as I am under power I can make it work. The boat is equipped with a good bilge pump and I wear a good PFD when it gets rough


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Fishinaddict said:


> You all would be quite surprised how we'll a 14-16ft v hull can take the waves. Most of the time I call it quits before the boat is at it's limit. Keep weight off the stern, bow into or quartering the waves. Now those john type boats I'm not sure how those do on the big lake but I'll never find out.....


A 14 footer on Erie? Are you talking about way out there? If you are, you have to be kidding me! I've been in 18'6" deep V fiberglass that just about got pounded to pieces out there. I was scared to death, we all were! 

And what if you have to run a following sea to get back to port? That's a real thrill ride! Ask me how I know! 

As far as quitting before the boat is at it's limit, that's good advice. It should be well before the boat is at it's limit! If you keep a boat out on Erie in severe conditions up to it's limit, you're just trying to commit suicide!


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

Hey I didn't mean to come across as an arrogant mr. Know it all but to make a long story shorter I have a 19 foot Bayliner that I have fished Erie in for 20 years and I know that's not even large enough ,that Lake sinks Hundred-Foot ships. But anyway I don't go beyond 5 miles from Shore I pick my days 2 foot or less or I don't go. I can't do with that Bayliner what I do with this small boat. I've been laid off work for a couple of months and I've went to Erie about 3 or 4 times a week some may say that I have a fishing problem. And I would say to them yes I do. it has kicked up a few times and I have had to come back to port in 4-foot waves with white caps, and some 5 foot rollers on multiple occasions. It's going to happen to anyone eventually that fishes Erie it's not a matter of if it's a matter of when!Knock on wood but I've never had one come over the bow yet. Anyway I could go get the Bayliner and feel a lot safer about it but as being a fisherman and one that chooses to fish Lake Erie mostly ,I understand the consequences and I accept them. A few times I really found out how small we humans really are and how powerless we are against Mother Nature while trying trying to get back to Port Tacking left and right the whole way I could never go in a straight line. And the part where it really gets bad is usually right at the mouthof the Harbor's depending on which way the wind is blowing. And yes sometimes it takes a while to get back. But for the most part I cruise around at about 14 miles an hour when moving from spot to spot because that is all the faster the 10-horse will push the boat.Confused sees worry me a lot more than big rollers or big whiteCaps that are somewhat spaced apart! I have learned to trim up the boat the best it can be. we all know that it's an insufficient size boat for the lake. Even if I could afford a 40 foot Hatteras I still wouldn't buy one.All I can do is be as careful as I can and I really like to fish shallow at night which I've been out about a dozen nights this year and have done very good and learnd the area well that I fish. there's always going to be people that push the limits but with no risk there would be no reward. And if I go down with the ship that is fine with me I'll accept that, although I do try to stay in the parameters of safe operation for the most part. I'm not a know-it-all and I'm not that arrogant ,I just love to fish there's just no place like Erie. Wish me luck and I will post my results sometime tomorrow I really hope these posts didn't piss anybody off as that is definitely not my intention


----------



## Willyfield (Apr 1, 2007)

In the 1970's we used to launch off the beach in Fairport with our car topper and our 7.5HP Gamefisher motor. Back then there was a platform set up where the tubes are now where the Perry Nuke plant is. We would troll circles around that platform and get out walleyes. If it started to get rough, we would buzz in very close to shore and head back to Fairport, so yeah it can be done with a small boat.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

My father and uncle used to rent wooden rowboats from Euclid Beach in the 1940's and 50's. My uncle bought a "Lake boat" in 1957 -14 foot wood Lyman. As Clint said " A Man has to know his limits"


----------

